# Flor Engels



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I've got a Flor Engels cock I purchased recently.... I'm not sure what to pair it with this coming breeding season. I am wondering if anybody has this family of birds, if so what have you had the most success with when crossing them with another family of birds. Thank you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have one full Engels cock bird "Tiger". I crossed him with a Vic Miller x Bob Kinney Hen. Mainly Janssen blood that can go the distance. Very good crossing. The young have made great breeders. He is built medium small like a barrel. I bred him with a large long cast hen. Made for solid babies. My mentor bought two pairs of the guy in Spring Hill Buckner I think it is. 
I would look to cross it with the best blood in the club. See if he makes them better or worse. Get a hen off a winning pair of the guy that wins.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey FT33, I still have 2 of your LBRA birds. I had a few bad tosses in the begining of training and I lost alot of birds. I lost your other 3 on those tosses. The 2 that are still here are the Slate and the BBS I'm not sure of their number off hand since I haven't shipped them in a race yet but hopfully they'll be ready in a couple of weeks. Your birds are on my second group and aren't ready for a race yet but my first group flew last week and I got 3rd 14th and 16th out of 314 birds.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I have one full Engels cock bird "Tiger". I crossed him with a Vic Miller x Bob Kinney Hen. Mainly Janssen blood that can go the distance. Very good crossing. The young have made great breeders. He is built medium small like a barrel. I bred him with a large long cast hen. Made for solid babies. My mentor bought two pairs of the guy in Spring Hill Buckner I think it is.
> I would look to cross it with the best blood in the club. See if he makes them better or worse. Get a hen off a winning pair of the guy that wins.



That's a very good idea. Thanks for the input.... I think that is what I'm going to do. Thank you.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Hey FT33, I still have 2 of your LBRA birds. I had a few bad tosses in the begining of training and I lost alot of birds. I lost your other 3 on those tosses. The 2 that are still here are the Slate and the BBS I'm not sure of their number off hand since I haven't shipped them in a race yet but hopfully they'll be ready in a couple of weeks. Your birds are on my second group and aren't ready for a race yet but my first group flew last week and I got 3rd 14th and 16th out of 314 birds.



Hi, I'm sorry you lost 3 of the birds. It's also been a tougher year than normal for me..... I have also had more losses than normal this year but what can you do, that's part of the sport. I'm curious as to how the birds will do when they start racing. Let me know the band numbers and I can tell you what they are the ones that are left as I am also curious. Great job on last weeks race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I took them on a short toss this morning and there was one missing and I couldn't figure out who for the life of me for some reason. Then I went out to check the numbers on your birds and realized it was your Slate but he should be back later. But I looked up my recodrs and his number is 2289 the BBS is in the coop and his number is 2287.

I'm sorry too I feel bad losing my birds but I feel even worse when I lose some body elses birds. Atleast you understand it happens birds get lost some ppl don't. Idk if maybe I have to change things up on how I train them because I seam to lose more birds then other guys. But the birds that I have left are normally better then the other guys. So Idk if I should change my training to try to have more bird left or if I should keep it the way I do things now where I lose alot and only have a few left after training but those few are normally pretty good race birds.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I took them on a short toss this morning and there was one missing and I couldn't figure out who for the life of me for some reason. Then I went out to check the numbers on your birds and realized it was your Slate but he should be back later. But I looked up my recodrs and his number is 2289 the BBS is in the coop and his number is 2287.
> 
> I'm sorry too I feel bad losing my birds but I feel even worse when I lose some body elses birds. Atleast you understand it happens birds get lost some ppl don't. Idk if maybe I have to change things up on how I train them because I seam to lose more birds then other guys. But the birds that I have left are normally better then the other guys. So Idk if I should change my training to try to have more bird left or if I should keep it the way I do things now where I lose alot and only have a few left after training but those few are normally pretty good race birds.


I sure hope he comes back. Well its hard to say what you should do. If you keep on winning then I wouldn't change anything, but its also hard always losing so many birds. Would you still be doing as well as you are now if you changed the way you train?... there is noway to tell unless you try. You could do worse or be left with more birds that are all good race birds. I emailed you the info on those birds. When will the birds be going to their first race?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm shooting for the 200 next weekend but if it's gonna be a hard race I'll hold them till the weekend after when we have another 200. This week we have a 150 and I'm hoping I do good my birds seam pretty hot they've been making good time on my 25 mile tosses. I can usually tell when my birds are gonna do good if they take on average 31 to 32 mins they aren't gonna do to good in the race they'll probly be like 5 to 10 mins late. But If they average 27 to 28 mins they are usually right up there on race day. Thats what they were doing last week when I came in 3rd and they've kept it up this week. The 2 races I won this past old birds they were making the same times. So I have high hopes this weekend. But these birds change like the wind so you never know how they'll be feeling tommorrow.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Will it be better if you breed good birds with good birds instead of thinking what family/strain you should cross with?


----------

